# Goggles



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Reako10 said:


> What are the top brands? Heard some things for SPY and OAKLEY, just not too sure which road to go down. Thanks for any help!!


i use electrics


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

dragon
smith
anon
von zipper
IS

some others to think of as well
i rock the SPY


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

I think I am going with Spy or Oakleys. I am guessing the higher the price the better right. Now I need to try some on to see which fit the best.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

smith 
anon sux, scratch very easily
oak is fine
it matters what fits your face


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

^^agree with kirk

yeah i use spy but i mean its pretty much whatever you want or what fits there aren't all that many fakies, i believe all goggle brands that have been posted are all good choices, whatever fits your face and wallet will work!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

sr20detfreak said:


> ^^agree with kirk
> 
> yeah i use spy but i mean its pretty much whatever you want or what fits there aren't all that many fakies, i believe all goggle brands that have been posted are all good choices, whatever fits your face and wallet will work!!


yea i used some smiths...cheapo low end model for the first 6-7 years of boarding...then i got a job and now i love my electrics


----------

